# My weekly Kettlebell/Cardio Routine + Diet for Cutting Fat - comments and criticisms?



## slickcell (Sep 6, 2012)

Basically, i completed the P90x program over a year ago and got down to about 10%BF at 5ft8 and 154lbs (or thereabouts). Shortly after, i developed a knee injury which basically led to me becoming lazy and never really sticking to a scheduled diet or workout plan and have as a result, lost some muscle and put on some BF (around 14-15% BF at the minute and still around 11stone or 154lbs)

Anyway, instead of hitting the weights or going with another round of P90x, i decided to start a month of mainly cardio in order to get leaner before i start muscling up. I have constructed my own weekly routine (with ideas from other plans) where i do a of 5 day week consisting of 3 kettlebell circuits (monday, wednesday, friday) and 2 days where i try lap a 2.5mile run as fast as i can.

With regards to diet, considering i am not working at the minute due to being off uni for the summer and besides working out, im fairly inactive, i limit myself to a maximum calorie intake of 1800, but realistically, i only consume around 1600 per day with an average of about 150g Protein: 98g Carbs: 70g Fats per day. I always try to stay less then 100g of carbs per day to ensure fat loss.

Anyways, here is a breakdown of my weekly workout routine so if any of you would like to take a look at it and let me know what you think, id be happy to listen to your opinions and advice.

Im also going to attach a copy of my daily diet, which doesnt deviate much from day to day so you can also check it out and give me your opinions on how good or bad it may be.

*MONDAY, WEDNESDAY, FRIDAY:*

10mins skipping Warmup

25 Minute Kettlebell Circuit - 10 reps per exercise, complete the circuit as many times as i can inside 25min:


Kettlebell Deadlifts (20kg)

Pushups

One-Hand Kettlebell Swings (16kg - 10 reps per arm)

Pushups

Two-Hand Kettlebell Swings (20kg)

Pushups

Goblet Squats (16kg)

Pushups

Burpees


REST FOR 60-90SEC - THEN REPEAT CIRCUIT

Currently, im able to complete this circuit a total of 3 to 3 and a half times within 25minutes and according to my heart rate monitor, which is properly set up with my height, weight age etc, i burn around 650-700 calories INCLUDING the skipping warm up.

*
TUESDAY, THURSDAY:*

*
*

*
*2.5 Mile Run As fast as possible with around a 1mile walk cooldown

*
I always take a super serving of Phd Whey HT+ immediately post workout.*

*
*

Please also check out my attached sample diet and see what you think....

COMMENT, QUESTIONS, CRITICISMS AND ADVICE ARE MORE THAN WELCOME SO FIRE AWAY!


----------



## slickcell (Sep 6, 2012)

oh and not that it matters but i was an occasional smoker for around three years (maybe like 20 cigarettes per week) and have recently just quit so my lungs will be able to take in a little more than usual soon hopefully and maybe after a few weeks, il be able to get up to around 4 circuits of the kettlebell routine inside 25mins.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

The workout looks good, maybe a bit too intense? Or maybe I'm just being weak! lol


----------



## slickcell (Sep 6, 2012)

chelios said:


> The workout looks good, maybe a bit too intense? Or maybe I'm just being weak! lol


haha, nah mate its a decent workout. it gives me a good workout which i can cope with so i feel okay with it for now. did you check out the diet? what you reckon of limiting to 1800kcal per day with less than 100g carbs daily?

thanks for your response by the way


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

slickcell said:


> haha, nah mate its a decent workout. it gives me a good workout which i can cope with so i feel okay with it for now. did you check out the diet? what you reckon of limiting to 1800kcal per day with less than 100g carbs daily?
> 
> thanks for your response by the way


Just checked the diet. A good selection of good food, but I'd add another protein source, for me would be another shake. Take you towards 200g protein per day.

I wouldn't go under 100g carbs a day, no way. Not when your doing an intense workout like that as well.

I'd only go under 100g carbs if I was going on keto which is 30g and under a day.

Let us know how it goes?


----------



## slickcell (Sep 6, 2012)

chelios said:


> Just checked the diet. A good selection of good food, but I'd add another protein source, for me would be another shake. Take you towards 200g protein per day.
> 
> I wouldn't go under 100g carbs a day, no way. Not when your doing an intense workout like that as well.
> 
> ...


yeh, well i basically try to follow my original p90x diet which was between 1800-2000kcal. i have actually added a night time meal of a tin of tuna with light salad cream which brings my protein intake up by around 30g or thereabouts.

i will try to stick to around 100g of carbs per day as im no expert but i know ive read where in some cases, too low carbs will have adverse effects that is if there isnt enough fat in its place (like in the keto diet)......would that be right in saying?

yeh mate, il keep posting my progress on this thread weekly so you can check it out. im not a fan of before or after pics and havent taken any before pics but il continue this routine and diet for another couple of weeks then when i head back to uni, i will probably change to two days of the kettlebell circuits with three days of weights as i havent yet started back into weights as i want to get a bit leaner first. il probably go up to around 140-150g carbs per day when i start weights also.


----------



## slickcell (Sep 6, 2012)

come on lads/ladies, can nobody else give me their opinions???


----------

